# My set up



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi,

This is my set up. I'm a beginner and enjoying learning, but I've got a long way to go.









Chris


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Another member into his red like froggystyle.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Red is the wife's influence!!

Theres more red appliances out of shot too.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Red (and white)...the colours of the mighty Arsenal! ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Cosy!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks like a good starting point, plenty of frustration ahead though. However many on here will be able to help should you need it


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice setup but that mug definitely aint going to fit under the Gaggia's portafilter..


----------

